# Im I loosing by using 16ga. Monster xp wire



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have all my speakers wire with 16ga. Monster xp speaker wire is this not good enough for my sound.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, what are your longest runs? What is your equipment? What are your listening habits.

In general, I would think that 16 gauge can be OK for shortish runs like 10 feet. For longer runs, I'd use at least 14 or 12. I have 12 everywhere in my HT, and I have 14 on some rather long runs to my family room and outdoor porch.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is a chart that might help you. As previously stated - it depends on your equipment and the lengths involved.


----------

